# any way i can help



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am a disabled roofer to start. I have a website am part of that i do not make a dime from. Im just a guy that likes to help. with that said i am a sales guru. I dont know everything but i know enough to well run with the best of them. If there is anything i can do let me know at [email protected]

The site is:

www.solutions4roofing.com 

I am not the owner i do not make a penny i just do it as something to do being disabled and such and willing to prove it. If there is aything i can help is sales please let me know. 

I am not making a dime i want that clear. i just pass the time with what i know since i will not be able to use it. 

thanks you and have a great day!


----------

